# Lmdc admissions 2017



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Mention your aggregate and for which programme you are selected??


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Future_doctor123 said:


> Mention your aggregate and for which programme you are selected??


 lmdc admissions have been halted


----------



## alyun_tariq (Sep 3, 2015)

So what about the people who got accepted ...cuz i know some people did get accepted ...wht abt them ..will they be rejected ..


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

alyun_tariq said:


> So what about the people who got accepted ...cuz i know some people did get accepted ...wht abt them ..will they be rejected ..


 LMDC is under UHS , and UHS implemented CIP


----------



## abood (Aug 21, 2017)

alyun_tariq said:


> So what about the people who got accepted ...cuz i know some people did get accepted ...wht abt them ..will they be rejected ..


how did these people get the notification of acceptance? i have been calling them regularly and they are saying that the list has not yet been finalized.


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

abood said:


> alyun_tariq said:
> 
> 
> > So what about the people who got accepted ...cuz i know some people did get accepted ...wht abt them ..will they be rejected ..
> ...


 far as I know , none got accepted , or was it the preferred ones  !


----------



## Maanh12 (Sep 11, 2017)

abood said:


> how did these people get the notification of acceptance? i have been calling them regularly and they are saying that the list has not yet been finalized.


I got a phone call from the university on the 13th at like 10:30 in the morning. They told us that we were accepted and that we were to pay the fees within 2 days.


----------



## abood (Aug 21, 2017)

Maanh12 said:


> I got a phone call from the university on the 13th at like 10:30 in the morning. They told us that we were accepted and that we were to pay the fees within 2 days.


do you mind telling your aggregate?


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

abood said:


> do you mind telling your aggregate?


whats the agg ?? wasnt your like 83 something ? i have near 85 i didnt get call,

- - - Updated - - -



Abdul_1 said:


> whats the agg ?? wasnt your like 83 something ? i have near 85 i didnt get call,


 i mean maan12


----------



## alyun_tariq (Sep 3, 2015)

abood said:


> alyun_tariq said:
> 
> 
> > So what about the people who got accepted ...cuz i know some people did get accepted ...wht abt them ..will they be rejected ..
> ...


Well no idea but ....i dont think so that their going to be rejected or like somethin of thay sort


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

alyun_tariq said:


> Well no idea but ....i dont think so that their going to be rejected or like somethin of thay sort


no list no acceptance m no rejection , now i dunno whats happening xD


----------



## Maanh12 (Sep 11, 2017)

Abdul_1 said:


> whats the agg ?? wasnt your like 83 something ? i have near 85 i didnt get call,
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i mean maan12


Lol. Where did you hear I had an 83? I never posted any of my aggregate anywhere


----------



## abood (Aug 21, 2017)

Maanh12 said:


> Lol. Where did you hear I had an 83?


so what is it?


----------



## Maanh12 (Sep 11, 2017)

abood said:


> so what is it?


Wow that was quick.


----------



## abood (Aug 21, 2017)

Maanh12 said:


> Wow that was quick.


it's alright if u don't want to share


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Maanh12 said:


> abood said:
> 
> 
> > how did these people get the notification of acceptance? i have been calling them regularly and they are saying that the list has not yet been finalized.
> ...


Phone call from where???


----------



## Maanh12 (Sep 11, 2017)

Future_doctor123 said:


> Phone call from where???


LMDC's office. 

But this is nothing to worry about. UHS will now be conducting these admissions again. The forms will be available from 18th to 30th Nov, and this is the case for all the unis under UHS. So these acceptances are practically meaningless now.


----------



## abood (Aug 21, 2017)

Maanh12 said:


> Future_doctor123 said:
> 
> 
> > Phone call from where???
> ...


 not to push it....but u still didnt share ur aggregate? ?


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

I know about lmdc that people got in it with 60 percent its all about money


----------



## Saqlainamjad (Nov 12, 2017)

Abdul_1 said:


> lmdc admissions have been halted


Who said that? My friend called them and they said that they'll probably going to upload merit list this friday and we can't say anything about cip yet. 18 is the date to get know about this bakwass!! :'(
InshaaAllah InshaaAllah esa kuch nahi ho gha. 
Everybody pray please..


----------



## Annaya (Sep 15, 2017)

Saqlainamjad said:


> Who said that? My friend called them and they said that they'll probably going to upload merit list this friday and we can't say anything about cip yet. 18 is the date to get know about this bakwass!! :'(
> InshaaAllah InshaaAllah esa kuch nahi ho gha.
> Everybody pray please..


IN SHA ALLAH!! Hoping for da same!!


----------



## Saqlainamjad (Nov 12, 2017)

Annaya said:


> IN SHA ALLAH!! Hoping for da same!!


inshaaAllah


----------



## alyun_tariq (Sep 3, 2015)

Any idea ..when will the merit release ....or do we have to fill in the form again through uhs ?!?...


----------

